# Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen



## hunter_vie (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Mitangler,
ich suche ein neues Tackle . Hab mich bei den Rollen schon entschieden,sollen Okuma  Distance  Carp  werden. Mit 0,30mm Technicum Schnur. Nun suche ich eine Gute die auf weite Distanz, Ca. 100- 120m weite kommen kann. Habe an eine 3,5lbs  Route gedacht in 3,60m Länge ???? Ist das  ok? Könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen im Preisrahmen  bis Ca. 100€??? Die SuFu  hat nix ergeben! 
Gruß hunter


----------



## chreisie21 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

also was wichtig ist um weit zu kommen.. wenige ringe und schön große ein 50er wär da gut


----------



## Wickedstyler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

hmm also dem vorredner kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen .. 50´ger leitring ist ein käse .. würde auch niemals ein rutenbauer freiwillig verwenden .. was wirklich wichtig ist wäre die rolle mit großem spulenkern .. hab selber gemerkt was es ausmacht von ner 4000ér auf ne 6000ér rollengröße zu wechseln ..

ich fische mit 12 ft 3,60m und 3,25 lbs .. 100-120 m werfe ich mit 113 g ...


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

Hallo Hunter,

hoffe Du hast Dir von der Okuma einer 80er und keine 60er Größe gekauft sonst machst Du Dir das unnötig schwer mit den 120m.

Neue Ruten unter 100 € bis zu 120m mit Boilie - schwierig. Wenn man wirklich sehr gut werfen (oder nicht messen) kann, ist das fast mit jeder Rute ab 3 lbs drin .... 

Wenn man aber nicht das Wurfgenie ist oder seine Weite realistisch einschätzt muß die Rute bei dieser Weite schon passen d.h. nicht zu hart aber auch nicht zu weich und um Wurftraining wird man trotzdem nicht herumkommen. 

Bis 100 € evtl. die Chub Outcast. Aber sonst fällt mir keine ein die nicht 120 € aufwärts kostet.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Backfire (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

Huhu |wavey:,



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> ... ich fische mit 12 ft 3,60m und 3,25 lbs .. 100-120 m werfe ich mit 113 g ...



Ich möchte eigentlich nicht das leidige "Wurfweiten-Thema" aufkommen lassen, aber ich habe meine Ausrüstung für das Nachtangeln am Main auf Robustheit und Wurfweite ausgelegt. Ich benutze 3,90m (13ft)/ 3lbs SPRO "up-grader"-Ruten, 6000er Rollen und .30er mono.
Bei einem "safe"-Wurf (also ohne jetzt wirklich mit brutaler Kraft durchzureissen) komm ich mit 92gr. Blei ca. 60m weit (sagt auch Google-Earth). Da müsste ich ja ein verdammt schlechter Werfer sein, wenn du da das doppelte schaffst.

Hier nochmal das tackle (hatte ich auch schon im Main-thread geposted) >





mfg
Backi

on topic: die Ruten find ich nicht verkehrt. Große Ringe und schön straffer blank. Also ich kann die "up-grader" besten Gewissens weiterempfehlen (falls es die noch gibt).


----------



## Tino (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

Hallo      Man sollte seine geworfene Distanz mal nachmessen. Das wird einige hier sehr ernüchtern. Hier wird mit Zahlen nur so um sich geworfen,als wenn man 100 m aus der Hüfte wirft und nur ne gute Rute braucht. 100m zu werfen ist ja für manche auch mit nem PVA kein Problem,dazu noch gute 100gr. BLEI,völlig egal. Da sind auch 120m und noch mehr drin,wenn ich will. Schon echt lustig wie viele Superwerfer sich beim Karpfenangeln rumtreiben,und nicht bei Meisterschaften Medaillen gewinnen.


----------



## axlofwhirlwind (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

hallo ich schließe mich meinem vorschreiber an wenn die meisten wirklich einmal nachmessen würden wären sie ganz schön ernüchtert wie kurz die würfe ausfallen meine erfahrung ist das es ab 70 bis 80m wurfdistanz es fast unmöglich ist den spot immer genau anzuwerfen selbst für leute die wirklich viel und gut werfen es gibt zu viele faktoren die auf solche entfernungen immer miteingerechnet werden müssen sei es wind ködergewicht pva usw. ich würde mir an deiner stelle schöne 3lb ruten um die 70 euro aussuchen und den rest in ein kleines schlauchboot investieren und auf solche entfernungen die montage ausfahren da kannst du einen schönen futterplatz aufbauen und die montage vernünftig ablegen das ist eigentlich die beste lösung.


----------



## Wickedstyler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

och leute .. ich hab da auch keinen bock drauf .. 
ala ich hab den längsten .. ich weiß wie weit ich werfe .. wenn da jemand dran zweifelt kann ich ihn gerne persönlich vom gegenteil überzeugen ..

und ne .30 ger mono im main halt ich persönlich nicht für robust ..


----------



## großdorsch 1 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

ich finde das wurfweiten um die 100m kein problem darstellen wenn mit na 30er mono gefischt wird,ob man da sein futterplatz noch drift sei mal dahingestellt!  
ich würde aber nicht schwerer als 3.25lbs gehen und dann eher ne 3.90 rute,ausser du angelst im fluss wie neckar,main oder sogar im rhein,dann kann auch mal ne 3,5lbs rute erforderlich sein. hab ich aber bisher nicht wirklich gebraucht,da bleie über 200g eh nicht mehr gut zu werfen sind und besser mit dem boot abgelegt werden!!!
ruten gibts da etliche die gut sind von fox,shimano,sänger,chub und ...!
wenn ich mir eine gute rute kaufen will dann schau ich ob sie irgendwo im sonderangebot zu bekommen ist. da kannst du dann auch karpfenruten um die 100euro bekommen die sonst gut das doppelte kosten,mußt halt mal bei diversen versandhäusern schauen was da grad so geht! geb aber im zweifel lieber ein paar euro mehr aus,damit du auch viel spass beim drillen hast!!!
noch auf die schnurstärke zu kommen,
ich persönlich finde es beim gezielten karpfenfischen gerade im fluss unverantwortlich mit na 30er mono zu fischen,wer schon mal nen flusskarpfen von 20pfund aufwärts gedrillt hat,weis was der imextremfall mit na 30 oder auch 35er anstellt!!! wenn dann noch der sog von nem frachter oder die strömung vom turbinenauslauf dazu kommt,muss aber jeder situationsbedingt für sich selbst entscheiden!!!
im hindernissfreien baggersee fische ich aber auch mit 30er schnur und dann aber mit 2.5lbs ruten,was dann natürlich schon bei einem durchschnittskarpfen spass macht!!!
lg:vik:


----------



## cyberpeter (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

Hallo,

diese Diskussion bringt nichts - vorallem dem TE .... 

Es gibt einfach Leute, die das Werfen einfach drauf haben und nicht bei irgendwelchen Meisterschaften mitmachen... Ich habe mich mit einem Bekannten aus einem anderen Board zum "Rutentesten" vereinbart, weil ich eine neue Rute kaufen wollte. Er meinte 130 m mit Boilie wären mit dieser Rute- null Problem. Innerlich habe ich mich schon gefreut und mir ein paar dumme Sprüche "zurechtgelegt" weil ich mit der Rute schon geworfen hatte und froh war, es allerdings nicht mit jedem Wurf geschafft habe,  einigermaßen genau auf 115-120m zu kommen und ich mich nicht unbedingt für einen so schlechten Werfer halte.

Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, als er beim ersten Wurf meinen Spod, der bei ca. 120 m liegt getroffen hat. Dann meinte er, das wär fürs einwerfen nicht schlecht aber da geht noch deutlich mehr in den nächsten Würfen hat er den Spod dann gut um 15-20 Meter "überworfen". 

Deshalb bin ich zwischenzeitlich sehr vorsichtig geworden jemand Weiten über 120m abzusprechen - allerdings kenn ich auch genügend Leute die lt. ihren Aussagen 140m werfen, allerdings hat der Meter dann keine 100 cm sondern vermutlich eher 70-80 cm :q Das sind dann auch die, die "locker" mit einem größerem PVA-Bag 120m werfen.  


Gruß Peter


----------



## Backfire (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

Huhu |wavey:,



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> och leute .. ich hab da auch keinen bock drauf ..
> ala ich hab den längsten .. ich weiß wie weit ich werfe .. wenn da jemand dran zweifelt kann ich ihn gerne persönlich vom gegenteil überzeugen ..
> 
> und ne .30 ger mono im main halt ich persönlich nicht für robust ..



Ich muss dazu sagen, ich angel dort nicht auf Karpfen, sondern auf Aal. Den Main oberhalb der Schleuse Groß-Krotzenburg kann man sich praktisch als 170m breiten Baggersee vorstellen. Kaum Strömung, kaum Hindernisse. 
Um halt einen Kompromiss zwischen Tragkraft und Wurfweite zu erzielen, habe ich mich für die 30er mono entschieden. Davon sind dann 300m auf der Rolle.

Jede halbwegs vernünftige Digicam bietet heutzutage eine Aufnahmefunktion. Mach doch mal ein kurzes Video von deiner Technik. Ich bin am Samstag wieder am Main, und werde mich dann mal aufnehmen lassen. Da könnte ich mal vergleichen und wahrscheinlich noch was lernen.
Ich hab mir zwar schon Videos von Casting-Wettbewerben angeschaut, aber so einen Tanz führe ich im Dunkeln am Wasser bestimmt nicht auf. Das könnte Tote geben .

(das können wir dann natürlich in einem neuen thread machen. Vielleicht kann ja auch ein Mod die off topic posts aus diesem thread in einen neuen "Wurftechnik-thread" raussplitten)

mfg
Backi


----------



## Wickedstyler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

das könne wir gerne mal live machen .. du scheinst in der nähe zu wohnen .. hab auch ne mainkarte bis seligenstadt ..


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*



Backfire schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich nicht das leidige "Wurfweiten-Thema" aufkommen lassen, aber ich habe meine Ausrüstung für das Nachtangeln am Main auf Robustheit und Wurfweite ausgelegt. Ich benutze 3,90m (13ft)/ 3lbs SPRO "up-grader"-Ruten, 6000er Rollen und .30er mono.
> Bei einem "safe"-Wurf (also ohne jetzt wirklich mit brutaler Kraft durchzureissen) komm ich mit 92gr. Blei ca. 60m weit (sagt auch Google-Earth). Da müsste ich ja ein verdammt schlechter Werfer sein, wenn du da das doppelte schaffst.


Wenn Du mit einer 13" Rute incl. 92g Blei nur ca. 60m weit kommst, dann machst Du grundlegend was falsch. Gemessene 60m werfe ich einen 80g Blinker von Jörg mit einer 270cm Spinnrute. Mit meiner 13" Nash und Okuma Powerliner werfe ich gemessene 128m. Und zwar ohne irgendwelche besondere Wurftechnik oder "geschätzte Entfernung". Sondern einfacher Überkopfwurf und Hilti PD42.


----------



## Backfire (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

Naja, vielleicht leg ich halt nicht genug Kraft in den Wurf, weil ich Angst habe die Rute zu zerstören. #c
(wie es schon unter meinem nick steht, ich bin der ewige Anfänger ...)
Werfen kann ich, die wollten mich schon 1981 bei meiner Prüfung fürs Casting-Team haben.


----------



## Wickedstyler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit einer 13" Rute incl. 92g Blei nur ca. 60m weit kommst, dann machst Du grundlegend was falsch. Gemessene 60m werfe ich einen 80g Blinker von Jörg mit einer 270cm Spinnrute. Mit meiner 13" Nash und Okuma Powerliner werfe ich gemessene 128m. Und zwar ohne irgendwelche besondere Wurftechnik oder "geschätzte Entfernung". Sondern einfacher Überkopfwurf und Hilti PD42.



jepp mach ich auch so .. überkopf und volldampf ..


----------



## Tino (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mit meiner 13" Nash und Okuma Powerliner werfe ich gemessene 128m. Und zwar ohne irgendwelche besondere Wurftechnik oder "geschätzte Entfernung". Sondern einfacher Überkopfwurf und Hilti PD42.




...so einfach sind 128 m,einfach nur geil.:vik:

Überkopf und feddich...


----------



## Backfire (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*

OK, ich mach jetzt einen Video-thread im "Angeln allgemein" auf.
Zeigt doch mal eure Technik und euer tackle beim Wurf.

Also, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243835, zeigt mir mal wie man gut wirft.

viele Grüße
Backfire


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenrute für weite Distanzen*



Tino schrieb:


> ...so einfach sind 128 m,einfach nur geil.:vik:
> Überkopf und feddich...


Ich lade jeden herzlich ein dazu es nachzumessen bzw. mir zuzusehen.


----------

